# موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية



## shadyos (1 أبريل 2008)

اقدم لكم اليوم البومات ترانيم انجلش
للشباب الي بتحب تسمع اجنبي
ده الالبوم الاول بعنوان 
Before You Now(Live Worship)
وده روابط الالبوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/42659984/e1fbcbdf/02O_For_A_Thousand_Tongues_To_Sing.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42660188/dcf6e316/03All_Over_The_World.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42660505/6d97bd7f/04Before_You_Now.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42660725/5c250b93/05Psalm_19.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42660875/2a0eb8eb/06Everything_Is_In_Your_Hands.html

وده الالبوم الثاني بعنوان
New Praise
روابط الالبوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/42661421/e1b216b6/_Praise__-_Shine_Jesus_Shine.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42661545/b1471f1e/Crystal_Lewis-Lord_I_Believe_in_You.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42661720/94f39879/Crystal_Lewis-Salvation_Belongs_to_our_God.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42661952/3f224298/Sonicflood-I_Could_Sing_of_Your_Love_Forever.html

الالبوم الثالث بعنوان
Praise 1
 روابط الالبوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/42662619/d575b6c7/Ancient_of_days.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42662700/b4705515/Blessed_be_the_name_of_the_lord.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42662826/6479d59f/Change_my_heart_oh_god.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42662922/62d67bb1/Come_into_his_presence.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42663085/b1305a72/Father_i_adore_you.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42663316/fbbd0ed8/Give_thanks.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42663474/46a6def7/I_love_you_lord.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42663690/dccce30e/In_his_time.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42663810/1e8b440c/Let_it_rise.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42663980/ce8b9572/Let_the_river_flow.html


----------



## shadyos (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

الالبوم الرابع بعنوان
Praise 2
روابط الالبوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/42664939/c974cca4/Blessed_be_the_lord_god_almighty.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42666431/657e1f4e/Come_let_us_worship_and_bow_down.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42665207/b1083ae4/Comenow_is_the_time_to_worship.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42665469/467ccd7/I_could_sing_of_your_love_forever.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42665499/83ffd018/I_will_celebrate.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42666554/428c2670/Isnt_he.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42666654/40ca9829/Jesus_name_above_all_names.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42666787/6dafdde9/Lord_i_lift_your_name_oh_high.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42666909/485057ec/Mighty_is_our_god.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42667007/18852601/More_love_more_power.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42667176/2101ea67/More_precious_than_silver.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42665749/3417100c/My_life_is_in_you_lord.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42667347/7eaf5d5c/Open_our_eyes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42666137/8ad67890/Take_my_life.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42666378/7d81746b/We_will_embrace_your_move.html


----------



## shadyos (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

انتظروا المذيد قريبا


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

شاديوس بجد مجهود جميل اوى منك ..ومجموعة رائعة فعلا جارى التحميل
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## shadyos (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

الالبوم الخامس بعنوان
Shalom Jerusalem
روابط الالبوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/42763267/965111b/01_introit.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42763474/8dfa0d52/02_i_lift_up_my_eyes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42763604/c13f4ffb/03_up_to_jerusalem.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42763798/1889d2ae/04_shouts_of_joy.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42763890/1d0e1da1/05_sing_for_joy_in_the_lord.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42764010/4613fea8/06_shouts_of_joy.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42764176/f8e8962c/07_roni_roni_bat_zion.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42764339/fbf9ad7/08_where_does_my_help_comes_from.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42764513/d9d16df9/09_behold_how_good.html


----------



## shadyos (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

باقي الابوم الخامس

http://www.4shared.com/file/42768274/5e76f6e1/10_sing_hallelujah.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42765011/89a8a95b/11_stand_up__give_him_the_praise.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42765424/d5e6a6cb/12_blessed_is_the_who_comes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42765576/475d5995/13_O_how_good.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42765742/68991a21/14_in_the_praisance_Paul_Wilbur.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42765942/6207372b/15_Wonderful_One.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42766171/cc85cb04/16_Shalom_Jerusalem.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42766433/402cadc7/17_Lord_Take_Up_Your_Holy_Throne.html


----------



## shadyos (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

واخيرا وليس اخراً
مجموعة ترانيم منوعة
الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/42769514/b5df2087/_2__01_Josh_Groban_-_You_Raise_Me_Up.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42767041/5ed69595/01_Josh_Groban_-_You_Raise_Me_Up.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42770229/a5647f46/above_all_power.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42770993/aa10a072/Chistian_Techno_-_Nitro_Praise__Awesome_God.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42768900/1a0f4bde/Jesus_you_are_my_best_friend.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42770703/714c3631/mary-did-you-know.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42770503/72c8e25f/mary_did_you_know_rescue.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/42769154/d6ba4d5f/U_R_my_hiding_place.html


----------



## shadyos (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

ارجو التثبيت
وشكرا


----------



## مراد نشات (30 مايو 2008)

thanks


----------



## MINA FIKRY (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

thank u realy it's very good effort


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

*شكــــــــراً ليك بجد ترانيم جميلة جداً جداً*
*جـــــــــــارى التحميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك *​


----------



## man4truth (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

*شكرا على المجهود​*


----------



## ayman adwar (30 يوليو 2008)

ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان
"


----------



## maia sharbn (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

hi i need a song it's called (praise the lord worship his holy name) but it's an old song i don't know for who! but please if you have it give it to me and thank you very much


----------



## churchlife (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

hiiiiiiiiiii
shokern 3lee tartleeee kolshh 7loaaaaaaaaa


----------



## جيلان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم باللغة الانجليزية*

*بجد مجهود رائع
ميرسى يا شادى*


----------



## maged ata (18 فبراير 2009)

*thank you for your effort . but i need somthing 
please i need songs with lyrics*


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك 
مجهود جامد
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## bigeng_moth (2 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضك
موضوع هايل


----------

